# Thin, pencil-like stools and stomach discomfort



## peebo (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello:I'm new to the forum and it looks like a great resource. I'm 36 and have been having bouts of diarrhea/severe lower abdominal cramping since I was around 30. It only happens a couple of times a year when it's very painful, but I have discomfort frequently. About a year ago I started tying it to being in a stressful situation, and since I've made that connection I've found that it's gotten worse...i.e. I worry now every time I go out that it's going to be the night that I have one of my bouts. Whenever I have a bout I go 5-7 days without a bowel movement afterwards. Once I have the bowel movement, things seem to go back to normal and I get back on track. However, this most recent episode was a little different. I'm having some stomach discomfort, lack of appetite, and my stools are thin, pencil-like. It's been this way for the past three days. I've had thin stools in the past and it usually lasted for about a week...I've just never had stomach pain in association with it. I guess I've really never felt constipated before...even when I've gone a while without a bowel movement. I guess I'm not sure what constipation even feels like. Have any of you ever had the problem I'm having with pencil-thin stools and loss of appetite?I finally decided to go in for a colonoscopy, which I have scheduled for July 2nd. I think I need to go through this exercise to prove to myself that most of this is in my head. Of course I fear that there is something more and I'm anxious as heck. Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

definetly get your colonoscopy- thats always a good thing to do and hey the good news is you will be cleaned out big time!!!my stools are pencil thin and dinky too- but i gave uyp trying to pass enoug of that stuff to feel decent so I induce watery d. every day- Milk of Mag and miralax at night- I have no cramping, no going all day- just 4 times tin the am and then i am good to go all day- I have been taking CBS brand gas-x for gas and take it with each meal and at night- that helps the bloating.for years i tried fiber and more fiber but its only the watery d. that really makes a difference and since Im not going all day, like after you take harsh stuimulants, i feel great most of the time- dont have incomplete evac any more- but i might add, i am taking regklan at night and stil,l have a stash of zelnorm that I take one in the am when I get up- it makes me go that last time- I can go the fiorst three without it.dont panic, thin stools seem to be quite the norm around here- alot of ibs folks lose appeteite too- unfortunately , I still eat and get hungry!!! infact the screwy thin gis, the less i poop the more i want toi eat/!!! unreal!!!God bless and praying your test goes well.lori


----------

